# Audyssey MultiEQ-XT and subwoofer EQ with REW



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was wondering, I've recently bought a new subwoofer, after my 1st one died, and have bought a Behringer FBQ1000 (same specs as it's older brother DSP1124), which I haven't received yet and a Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter to use with REW.

Having used this for measuring, I noticed a bit more problem areas then just the sub frequencies. To correct these areas, I'm thinking about buying a Denon AVR-X2000 in time, with it's Audyssey MultEQ-XT w/ Dynamic EQ.

Now for my question; can I setup Audyssey so as not to overlap the hard knee house curve settings I'm planning to make with the sub EQ, or will I have to buy the Audyssey PRO kit for that?

Thanks,
Tom

[edit:] I just noticed the Denon doesn't have power outlets in the back, for shutting down subs/equalizers/etc., like my old Yamaha has; http://i56.tinypic.com/2h3dhd2.jpg Does anyone know a receiver with an Audyssey MultEQ-XT function that also has these?
[edit2:] Although the AC outlet is only for 100W, I just found out, and my sub is 600W peak. Maybe not such a good idea after all... I'm thinking about leaving the sub on continuously, now, since I hate the too fast responding auto function of the Boston sub.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Audyssey MultEQ out of the box does not allow you any processing flexibility, it will EQ across the full bandwidth. If you get a version that is Audyssey Pro ready, you are given all kinds of options for creating and working with target curves through it.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

So would it be a bad thing to use Audyssey as a base, and then use the external EQ between receiver and sub as further tweaking of the shape of the lower part, you think?


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you have a specific requirement to change the eq, then I doubt you would get any benefit from doing that.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

I now have two subs, since I managed to repair my previous one. I'm now thinking about hooking the two subs on the single LFE output of the Denon X2000, by using an RCA splitter, and want to place one in the back and one in front of our living room. The two locations were found using the sub-crawl with an SPL meter.

Since I'm going to have the Audyssey EQ feature on my receiver, AND will have the possibility to equalize every sub seperately as well, after it leaves the Audyssey, I'm wondering what would be the best approach with this.

Unequalized, every sub will have it's own peaks and valleys on my primairy sitting locations. Hopefully they will naturally fill up each others valleys, but there will almost certainly be things to equalize.

Should the first step be to leave the EQ between receiver and subs in bypass mode, and do the Audyssey EQ that way, or should I first be shaping each sub seperately by countering their main 'faults' (those that won't fill up each others valleys) , and then do the Audyssey EQ run?

My plan is also to EQ the Audyssey for most locations, except for the couch, by the wall, where bass is a bit too heavy. This graph is from a measurement with only my new sub, unequalized, where blue is measured at the couch near the wall, and red is an average of two seats about two metres from that wall;









I'm planning to have two EQ presets in the EQ after the receiver, to be able to have a special setting for the couch.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

EQing each sub separately can be easier said than done. Phase shifts lead to interactions that are unpredictable and hard to control.

The best approach is probably to:

Get the best _combined_ FLAT sub response via combination of placement and delay settings (& maybe phase controls). You want a result at this point with no dips; a peak or two is OK.
If there are peaks after previous step, flatten them with outboard EQ unit.
Run Audyssey.
Correct delay settings - set them back to where they were set before running Audyssey.
Optionally change sub level or boost with outboard EQ - again, phase shift interactions can be unpredictable.

Good luck!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Before I got my current Denon receiver, which has Audyssey XT32 and the ability to separately EQ two subs, I used a Behringer. Back then, the discussions I read here were split on preferences as to whether to use the Behringer to EQ before or after Audyssey. Some thought it best to let Audyssey take care of the major peaks and valleys in response, then use the Behringer to EQ what Audyssey did not. Others had the reverse opinion - use the Behringer to take out the major peaks and valleys, then use Audyssey. I found that using Audyssey first provided the best results for me.

But, the Behringer is out of the loop now. XT32 does a great job on taking care of subs placed in different parts of the room. Audyssey Pro (which I also have) does an even better job - so good that I no longer have the Behringer in the loop. And, as mentioned above, custom curves can be input into Pro. If you decide to go the Pro route, make sure that your receiver is equipped to use it - only a few are.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I actually first started the Audyssey MultEQ, before EQ-ing on the Berhinger, because I thought it would be a waste of energy, to cut amplitudes on frequencies after it already left the receiver. But I guess, since it's just an LFE out at line-out level, it's not that much of a deal.

I now prefer the other way around, especially after reading the paragraph, somewhere halfway through Sonny's article, called "*Is Audyssey all you need in your system for equalization?*";

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/65664-denon-avr-4520ci-receiver-review.html



AudiocRaver said:


> ...
> The best approach is probably to:
> ...
> Correct delay settings - set them back to where they were set before running Audyssey.


This part is not very clear to me. Is this just because these delay changes also change the outcome of the adjustments made beforehand on the Behringer? But even if so, doesn't this also apply to Audyssey's magic sauce that's made afterwards, that needs these delay settings?

[edit:]MultiEQ... 0_o I meant MultEQ, of course...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

AudiocRaver said:


> Audyssey MultEQ out of the box does not allow you any processing flexibility, it will EQ across the full bandwidth.


Is it possible to “fool” MultEQ by just turning off the sub? I.e., would it then just EQ the mains and then you could manually EQ the sub with the BFD?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

